# How do I learn to tie serving?



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I am wanting to learn how to tie serving. I have tried searching but I am not coming up with anything. Is there a place you guys know that takes you through the steps or something.

I am wanting to be able to tie in my own peeps and my drop away rests. 

Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

05_sprcrw said:


> I am wanting to learn how to tie serving. I have tried searching but I am not coming up with anything. Is there a place you guys know that takes you through the steps or something.
> 
> I am wanting to be able to tie in my own peeps and my drop away rests.
> 
> Thanks


Hello 05_sprcrw:

Let's assume you want to tie a short serving say
for a STS (string suppressor).











Tie off your thread say on the cam on the left side.
Pull out the thread to the spot where you want the right hand edge 
of the serving to be located.

Start serving towards the left,
where you have the thread tied off on the cam on the left side of the bow.











Now,
continue wrapping until you have the length of serving you want.


Now,
pull the spool of thread straight up,
and make a "horseshoe",
and hold the top of the horseshoe with one hand,
and then wrap the spool of thread
around the bowstring one more time.











Now,
while still holding the "horseshoe" open,
continue wrapping the spool of thread
around the bowstring.

Notice,
that as you wrap say 8 times around the bowstring
THROUGH the horseshoe....

the wraps THROUGH the horseshoe
are growing in the opposite direction.













So,
we started wrapping towards the left cam,
and
then we have a HORSESHOE
and 
then we wrap THROUGH the horseshoe to the right (say 8 times)
and 
then....we pull out some thread and put the spool on the work surface











So now,
just wrap the horseshoe around the bowstring
and the horseshoe will get smaller and smaller
(WRAP in the same direction as the spool of thread/serving tool)












































































Now,
grab the spool of thread/serving tool
and pull 
and the loop will get smaller and smaller.





























Snip off the excess.

The tag end is 8 wraps away from the end of your serving.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks a ton for that! That is exactly what I was looking for.

One other question is in the beging before you started to wrap to the left did you tie of the serving there or do you just start to wrap? 

Thanks


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

05_sprcrw, at the start you put the serving string through the center of the string that you want to serve. The length of the serving thread that you put through the center of the string is called a Tag end. You just put the tag end against your string and start the serving over top of it. I usually serve about an inch over top of the tag end. Then when you get close to the length you want you go through the steps that Nuts & Bolts showed you.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

nuts&bolts said:


> Hello 05_sprcrw:
> 
> Let's assume you want to tie a short serving say
> for a STS (string suppressor).
> ...


Great Post! Looks like a whip finish that I use with fly tying.

Craig


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks a ton guys I think I know how to do it now. I guess worst case senario it comes undone and I get the much needed practice.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

That' one ugly serving.  but great info.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> Thanks a ton guys I think I know how to do it now. I guess worst case senario it comes undone and I get the much needed practice.


One thing I did was take and give the tag end a little tug with my needlenose pliers to snug it all up well and it helped even out the twists so everything was nice and tight.

Craig


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

craigthor said:


> One thing I did was take and give the tag end a little tug with my needlenose pliers to snug it all up well and it helped even out the twists so everything was nice and tight.
> 
> Craig


:thumb: Thanks I will keep that in mind


----------



## Longrodder (Oct 11, 2009)

Bohning makes a GREAT serving kit and it comes with a good DVD instructional. It comes with serving, serving tool, spreader bar, string wax and the DVD...best I remember it was relatively inexpensive also. If you were just starting...I HIGHLY recommend it. Steve


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

Sorry to bring up an old post, but it had EXACTLY what I was looking for so thanks to 'nuts&bolts' and all who posted. I got a new string STS and was told I should serve the string where it meets.

What I am wondering is what material should I use for serving? And where can I get it? Is it true you can use dental floss?

Excuse the ignorance


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Sham said:


> What I am wondering is what material should I use for serving? And where can I get it?


K1 Archery is located in So. Cal and he ships very fast. 
http://www.k1-archery.com/index_shop.php


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

jhinaz said:


> K1 Archery is located in So. Cal and he ships very fast.
> http://www.k1-archery.com/index_shop.php


Right on..thanks!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Great info guys, I was also looking for some input on serving string because I am starting to want to work at an archery shop and eventually have my own shop someday.


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

good stuff just put a vibra check on my ally this should get saved as a stickybecause it helped alot


----------



## 1trackmind (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the pic.


----------



## MikeM300 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Thank-you for pics*

Serving was alot easier to see with larger string, thanks again

By the way---love the curtains in your work space


----------

